# LA Toxic meds



## FUM (Feb 23, 2010)

:holysheep: I was just talking to a new friend yesterday from LA, Cali. Seems that after testing MJ from dispensaries there finding toxins in the meds. Seems that maybe the dispensaries are buying drugs from the mexican cartels and moving it through the dispensaries. This is a bad thing!!! There are folks that relay on their medicine being free from toxins, and there are folks that could possibly die from these toxins. WHAT the ------- are these people thinking!! Wow,  I'd be pissed if those fed me that stuff. 
Green blessing.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol, I also heard from a friend that there are aliens living on the dark side of the moon, and Neil Armstrong saw them when he went to the moon..

Dude Mexican cartels grow schwag, with seeds and its nasty...Ive never keeled over from the great dispensary bud here... The majority of the really good bud in America is grown in Northern Cali, have you keeled over yet?

I want to see proof, what "toxins" exactly did they find and in what strength?


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

I just googled the hell out out of this subject and I cant find one article talking about this except for one from 1977....


----------



## FUM (Feb 24, 2010)

I ALREADY KNOW where the good bud grows. No need to get all bent. What about all the mexicans growing out in YOUR states National Forest etc...???? Where all that weed going???


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 24, 2010)

I have heard of Powdery Mildew being a big issue along with other molds being found. 

...

But not drugs?


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2010)

hxxp://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2009/07/30/30greenwire-cartels-turn-us-forests-into-marijuana-plantat-41908.html
hxxp://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1917547,00.html
hxxp://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4652462
hxxp://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/10/11/hockey-mom-palin-resoundi_n_133913.html
hxxp://articles.sfgate.com/2005-11-18/news/17399481_1_whiskeytown-national-recreation-area-pot-farm-drug-cartels
  I think 'at least' _some_ of the cartels have advanced beyond schwagg from S. of the border..   I have little doubt that the cartels are/have also infiltrated the "indoor" scene in many states.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

Weather or not cartels are growing indoors or not, To say all the weed in LA is toxic is pretty far fetched... Even if it is toxic, to just make the assumption that Mexican cartels grew it because its toxic isnt right...

All of those links are just about cartels, there is no scientific reports about what the "toxins" are in the Bud here... Powdery Mildew I can believe.. Sorry if I dont believe the word of your new friend FUM, I wasnt getting bent just explaining that I have had friends tell me all sorts of tall tales.. Also if you think the cartels arent in the forests of Oregon then you should realise that its everywhere.. 

Also most of the weed grown in National Forests goes straight to the Cops, because they patrol them like crazy, the only reason you know they were there is because they were busted.. Id be willing to bet that the bud grown there isnt even close to the quality of the bud I get..

Toxins or no toxins, I grow my own so I know there is some bud here that isnt toxic...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

unfortunately I just assume now that if I am buying weed it could have mold, bugs, chemicals etc that I dont want..another great reason to grow organicly and use this site!!

but we do get a lot of produce, olive oil, vanilla etc from mexico and I havent died eating it.. ANYONE can grow and sell bad weed...ask the person in isreal...


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Weather or not cartels are growing indoors or not, To say all the weed in LA is toxic is pretty far fetched... Even if it is toxic, to just make the assumption that Mexican cartels grew it because its toxic isnt right...
> 
> All of those links are just about cartels, there is no scientific reports about what the "toxins" are in the Bud here... Powdery Mildew I can believe.. Sorry if I dont believe the word of your new friend FUM, I wasnt getting bent just explaining that I have had friends tell me all sorts of tall tales.. Also if you think the growers arent in the forests of Oregon then you should realise that its everywhere..
> 
> ...



I was referring to your comment .._Dude Mexican cartels grow schwag, with seeds and its nasty_.   To think that the cartles haven't figured out where the money is, is "far fetched".. and it isn't in the $500 lb schwagg
But I agree with the "Even if it is toxic, to just make the assumption that Mexican cartels grew it because its toxic isnt right..."
   Mexican cartels aren't the only greedy ones in the business.  
   I'm sure the NF are heavily patroled. After all, they have to protect the general public from those scary dope growers...


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> I was referring to your comment .._Dude Mexican cartels grow schwag, with seeds and its nasty_.   To think that the cartles haven't figured out where the money is, is "far fetched".. and it isn't in the $500 lb schwagg
> But I agree with the "Even if it is toxic, to just make the assumption that Mexican cartels grew it because its toxic isnt right..."
> Mexican cartels aren't the only greedy ones in the business.
> I'm sure the NF are heavily patroled. After all, they have to protect the general public from those scary dope growers...



Im sure there are some that grow decent buds.. But if I want to buy Dank I can go to a dispensary.. I can go to the dude at the end of my street that doesnt speak english, and say "Mota" and show him some money he will sell me Mids at best...


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

wayyy back in the day I smoked a lot of shwagg...yes from a mexican dealer. I never once got ill from it. :huh: :confused2: :evil:  course I eat tacos off the street in mexico soooo


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 24, 2010)

There No toxin in any weed that been grown.!  I smoke that schwag weed all the time because I can't afford the MMJ dispensary's, nor street weed that High Price, and I can say some of the Mexican weed that can be tasty on some and nasty cough on other, but when it comes down to it, it all gets yea high one way or another..  Mexican weed is only in this house when I am out and waiting on my grow to finish which it not very long..  

All that weed that gets busted in the mountains most of it goes to the cops, but the few grows that gets harvest, don't stay in cali. a lot of it is being ship out of state to other states.

The different in mexican weed and MMJ weed is that..
Mexican weed is compact, seeds, stems, and spider mites web and rocks and it cheap.
MMJ Dispensary or your weed is High price, Fluffiness, No seeds, hardly any stems, tasty which is what we all want..

I will always choose scwag weed over any Chronic any day when buying even if it was toxic..


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 24, 2010)

My 2 cents on the "Cartels".
this is from frist hand info.

"Cartels" are not what folks think. They are not "Fat Cats" living in Cabo directing others thru sophisticated means. They are str8 Criminals who control a number of street level gangs. I will not name the numerous gangs with "cartel" ties.

Anywho, this is an issue that is just starting to crop up in and around Cali, which means it WILL go to other MMJ states.

What I see is BigCartel" members are locating legit, and not so legit, MMJ Grow operations. Weather it be 2000watts or 80,000watts. They simply confront the folks and tell them to stop growing...period. Threats are made and folks are told of "hit men" coming from Mexico with a price on thier heads. This has persuded a most folks confronted to stop growing.

Why do this?

Simply, Cartels are operating HUGE warehouse operations FLOODING the market with cheap GOOD herb. What I see myself is GDP, cheap and widly available. No sure, it aint gron to perfection, but it is not shwag.

So, basically, they are eliminating competition by running out other growers in whatever area they are operating.

They just aint in the National Forests, let me tell you.

Safety among growrs is becoming a bigger and bigger concern. 
Do NOT ever tell anyone about your show. All it takes is one guy to tell another guy, and you will have some shady characters knocking on your door.


----------



## umbra (Feb 24, 2010)

This is why I take comfort in having leo neighbors on either side of me


----------



## nbid (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't go out to LA but that's just because it's a bit too far. Plus I have a dispense around the corner so why waste the gas. I've heard nothing to support the Toxic weed of L.A. and in fact plenty of people I know go out there quite often. Mexican cartels have been growing in the US Forest in Cali and so have plenty of other people Mexican,American,Canadian. Pushing schawg through the dispensary is bogus and I have yet to see a single place selling dirty seedy forest weed. I'm not sure if you have seen how Cali dispensaries  work out here. My place offers over 40 different strains with many in the top shelf categories. Many of which are stocked by local growers. I'm sure there are a handful of shady shops but they all get shut down while the decent ones remain open. Rumors are rumors dude. Cali meds are fantastic and the customer gets to choose what they want.


----------



## FUM (Feb 24, 2010)

ME, I did not say that all LA weed is toxic??? So lighten up man. Take a breath and medicate. OK, It seems that when the DEA bust a dispensary  (in LA) they test the melds. It's these that were found to be toxic. 

The best way to resolve this. Certify ALL growers "organic". This is after all a medication that goes into the bodies of our, friends, family and peers.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

> The best way to resolve this. Certify ALL growers "organic"



I take it you grow organic? If you do what you say is that any different then the cartels knocking on your door to eliminate competition? Not all growers of good weed are organic growers.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

FUM said:
			
		

> ME, I did not say that all LA weed is toxic??? So lighten up man. Take a breath and medicate. OK, It seems that when the DEA bust a dispensary  (in LA) they test the melds. It's these that were found to be toxic.
> 
> The best way to resolve this. Certify ALL growers "organic". This is after all a medication that goes into the bodies of our, friends, family and peers.




Im not sure why you keep telling me to lighten up, as I said before Im not upset I just dont believe there are deadly toxins in the weed here.. I wouldnt trust the DEA either, it wouldnt be the first time they lied.. 

My whole point to this was just because weed has toxins doesnt mean it came from a cartel, and I just wanted proof of the toxins, do you have a link to the scientific analysis? What dispensaries did they test? Do you have any other proof other than what your friend told you? If not Im going to dismiss this info as hearsay..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 24, 2010)

Tested with what equipment?

What were the findings?

...I smell **.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Tested with what equipment?
> 
> What were the findings?
> 
> ...I smell **.



I agree I smell  it too


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 26, 2010)

Exactly. Organic or not, it's being smoked.


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2010)

> I wouldnt trust the DEA either, it wouldnt be the first time they lied.


...oooohhh cumon' now....


----------



## FUM (Mar 1, 2010)

Then Smoke it...


----------

